# Regular Season Game #21: 12/12/2006 Los Angeles Lakers v.s. Houston Rockets



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

*Los Angeles Lakers v.s. Houston Rockets Houston, TX
Toyota Center
Tuesday Dec. 12th 8:30PM Eastern Time*


*Houston*








*(14-6)
Probable Starters*







































*VS*

*Los Angeles Lakers*








*(14-6)
Probable Starters*























































Preview


> LA Lakers (14-6) at Houston (14-6) 8:30 pm EST
> 
> HOUSTON (Ticker) -- Phil Jackson will have all of his weapons available. But Jeff Van Gundy can't say the same.
> 
> ...


vBookie Rules


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

It looks like Head is the starting SG to night. I really wish Wells plays tonight. Maybe he will. Our youngster need to step up in this game to fill in the role of Tracy.


----------



## PriceIsWright (Oct 11, 2006)

Pfft, we're better without Tracy jacking up treys like there's no tomorrow. We're a better team without his 4-14 or 5-17 bullsht

Edit: Damn Dean, you're almost as poor as I am.. hehehe.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

I know right, I am supposed to be the guy who always puts something like 100~200 million uCash on bets. Now, I am at low key 500. What a huge difference.


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

rockets FTW


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

who guards kobe? head or battier? if battier, then does head guard walton? that's a pretty big size advantage for the lakers there.

i'm looking for 40 and 20 from yao tonight for a rockets win.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

who holds Yao?!? We going for BIG #'s tonight...Head will hold it down tonight


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

I can't believe we head into this game having to worry about who guards Luke Walton... I'm more worried about Odom actually, I don't think Chuck can handle him.

Yao needs to put up 30+ and our role guys need to hit their shots, else we really don't have much going for us


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Hot start for the Rockets, looks like we might've taken them by surprise


----------



## Dream Hakeem (Apr 20, 2006)

I'm worried about who is gonna guard Sasha


----------



## PriceIsWright (Oct 11, 2006)

Yao is beasting Kwame


----------



## PriceIsWright (Oct 11, 2006)

wow lolol the entire laker frontline will be fouled out


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Ah, 2 straight TOs from Yao!! but cant complain about him being aggressive


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Watching Rafer Alston makes my eyes hurt


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Time to play Bonzi :thinking2:


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

An Alston/V-Span/Battier/Hayes/Deke line-up... that's just brilliant Gumby, who the hell's gonna score??


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Odom with a sprained knee. Will not return tonight


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Why is john Lucan getting PT this early?


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

fast 1st quarter....Rocks can win this ez, Get Yao some help about 15/20pts


----------



## PriceIsWright (Oct 11, 2006)

Put in fatty wells


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

OneBadLT123 said:


> Why is john Lucan getting PT this early?


'cuz Rafer sucks and we need a scorer. Not a bad decision I say.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

once Phil puts Vladamir on Yao..it's over!:lol:


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Yao Mania said:


> 'cuz Rafer sucks and we need a scorer. Not a bad decision I say.


Yea he seems to be doing alright for the most part so far.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Bynum w/ 3 fouls, woohoo!! As long as Kobe doesn't go off and Yao doesn't run out of fuel we have a pretty good shot this game...


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

OneBadLT123 said:


> Yea he seems to be doing alright for the most part so far.


yeah, this guy has lighting speed, that layup by him was amazing


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

I like Juwon this game so far. He is being very agressive


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

I think Dick Bevetta sleeps w/ his whistle


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Great Alston is back in...sigh


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

are we gonna see bonzi today or not and im surprised padgett hasnt been put in yet


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

AllEyezonTX said:


> I think Dick Bevetta sleeps w/ his whistle


lol


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

OneBadLT123 said:


> I like Juwon this game so far. He is being very agressive


Juwan's been very good coming off the bench this season. 

Yao on the bench, lets see if we can hold on to this lead...


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

1-8 from 3 point range


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Go Juwon!


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

woohoo, another LA front court foul!


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

where the hell did luke walton come from this season


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

1-6 3pts for Lakers.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Damn Luther Head is bad at palming the ball. He has been called for that countless times this year


----------



## NOODLESTYLE (Jan 20, 2005)

I know this will upset a lot of Rockets fans. But this is purely based on support of Yao Ming. With that said, hypothetically speaking how would Yao fit with Kobe and Phil jackson with the Lakers in the triangle system?


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Juwan is unbelievable in this quarter:clap:


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

How did Kobe make that lay up? Damn that was just amazing


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Man we just cant hit beyond the arc


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Anyone else watching this on p2p tv?


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

NOODLESTYLE said:


> I know this will upset a lot of Rockets fans. But this is purely based on support of Yao Ming. With that said, hypothetically speaking how would Yao fit with Kobe and Phil jackson with the Lakers in the triangle system?


Yao would be a great fit there. And anywhere else. 

Yao with 21, 48-41 Houston :clap2:


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

OneBadLT123 said:


> Damn Luther Head is bad at palming the ball. He has been called for that countless times this year


what can you get called for??

and it seems that juwan is the number 2 scoring option today


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Yao with 21/5 and a sick block, Juwon with 10/4 off the bench


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

CrackerJack said:


> what can you get called for??
> 
> and it seems that juwan is the number 2 scoring option today


Palming or carry. He has been called for that many times this season.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

ouch Head with 3 fouls already


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

OneBadLT123 said:


> How did Kobe make that lay up? Damn that was just amazing


yea, that's sick, gotta be among top 3 play this week



OneBadLT123 said:


> Anyone else watching this on p2p tv?


me



OneBadLT123 said:


> Yao with 21/5 and *a sick block*


that is…kinda goaltending


----------



## PriceIsWright (Oct 11, 2006)

NOODLESTYLE said:


> I know this will upset a lot of Rockets fans. But this is purely based on support of Yao Ming. With that said, hypothetically speaking how would Yao fit with Kobe and Phil jackson with the Lakers in the triangle system?


The triangle system does not feature a prominent center. For you to get the most out of yao, you must take advantage of his passing skills, which means he has to be the focus, which leads to the delimma of there being only one ball.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

OneBadLT123 said:


> Anyone else watching this on p2p tv?


what channel?


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

CrackerJack said:


> what channel?


Giraldillo TV


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Somebody stop Luke Walton!!!


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

How the hell is Luke Walton doing this good!?

That and freakin Alston is garbage. I cant take it anymore


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Stop with the stupid fouls damn!


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

I was hoping for big games for Chuck and Head but they have not stepped up at all. 

Novak with the last shot in the Q :laugh:


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

OneBadLT123 said:


> How the hell is Luke Walton doing this good!?


Head is no match to Walton.Maybe we should put Bonzi on him


----------



## sky_123 (Aug 27, 2005)

foul trouble, damnit


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

down by 3 at the half isn't terrible. especially shooting 2-13 from 3. those are going to start needing to fall in the 2nd half though. and yao is going to have to keep from picking up a quick 4th foul. if that happens, game over.


----------



## sky_123 (Aug 27, 2005)

OneBadLT123 said:


> Giraldillo TV


but the quality of the picture is not good.
i have changed to Taiwan star sports


----------



## yaontmac (Jul 5, 2006)

is there a way to dl ppstream with english instructions? thanks


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

New avatar represent!


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

yaontmac said:


> is there a way to dl ppstream with english instructions? thanks


lol i wish. Just get sopcast, it is in english and works well. Also TVU player works great. Todays game isnt on TVU, but on sopcast


----------



## yaontmac (Jul 5, 2006)

sky_123 said:


> foul trouble, damnit



WHy isn't Hayes fouling like he suppose to?? I think it sucks that Yao is doing all the scoring. And JHo?? WHy is he doing anything. What is everyone else doing?

No TMAC = No playmakers


----------



## yaontmac (Jul 5, 2006)

OneBadLT123 said:


> lol i wish. Just get sopcast, it is in english and works well. Also TVU player works great. Todays game isnt on TVU, but on sopcast


Yeah but this giradillo thing is kinda wierd. the chinese channels just play the game


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Bonzi is in!!!!!


----------



## sky_123 (Aug 27, 2005)

omg bonzi wells


----------



## yaontmac (Jul 5, 2006)

We need to make some big trades or this season is over.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Wow, we are falling appart


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

Bonzi In


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Battier's been super disappointing as well, what's up with him??


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Nice pass by Bonzi


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Yao Mania said:


> Battier's been super disappointing as well, what's up with him??


He has not been shooting well tonight at all.


----------



## sky_123 (Aug 27, 2005)

yaontmac said:


> WHy isn't Hayes fouling like he suppose to?? I think it sucks that Yao is doing all the scoring. And JHo?? WHy is he doing anything. What is everyone else doing?
> 
> No TMAC = No playmakers


but Yao get a deffensive foul in the 2nd. someone should stand up and score. it is too much pressure on Yao.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

How's Bonzi looking out there so far?


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

can walton actually be that hard to defend?


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

somebody pass me a sledgehammer. I'm gonna go knock Rafer out.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Our outside shooting is a joke


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Yao Mania said:


> How's Bonzi looking out there so far?


Not so much lost really. Just had a few box out and a rebound. He got a bad entry pass and it got turned over.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

home team just going through the motions out there


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Yao Mania said:


> somebody pass me a sledgehammer. I'm gonna go knock Rafer out.


I'll grab two, so we can both do it


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

why is yao so turnover prone? i just noticed he has 4 for the game and is averaging 4 on the season which is #2 in the league


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Wow, we are just trying to give them this game or something. Did we stick our hands in butter at half time? We just cant hold on to the freakin ball.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Rockets down by 10. Lovely


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

If Cook can sit out there & fire 3's...Novak can!


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

this is hopeless... we can't win with just Yao scoring. I can't believe no one's got their shot going tonight. 

I just noticed Head only got 3 shots so far, he really should take more.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

What in the ****? seriously
This is just AWFUL AWFUL AWFUL


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Turnovers, turnovers, turnovers.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

down by 13


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

CrackerJack said:


> why is yao so turnover prone? i just noticed he has 4 for the game and is averaging 4 on the season which is #2 in the league


he does get called for a lot of offensive fouls


----------



## sky_123 (Aug 27, 2005)

yaontmac said:


> is there a way to dl ppstream with english instructions? thanks


nope. but that maybe gives u a good reason to learn some chinese,lol


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Yao Mania said:


> I just noticed Head only got 3 shots so far, he really should take more.


Damn right!

Gumby should've played the Bill and Head backcourt earlier, they're looking good out there


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Nice finger roll by Vspan


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

8 TOs and 5 fouls already by rockets in this quarter. :azdaja:


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

2 3rs by Head, nice


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Well, we just blew that run


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

ah crap, now Yao's gone cold... not looking good at all


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Man, Yao cant contest anything with his fouls. They got smart and are driving into the lane


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Lakers are up by 12, Rockets had a 8-0 run but blew it


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Yao is getting fouled left and right but no calls as always:thumbdown:


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Ok, might as well bring in the bench get them some playing time.

Lakers up by 16


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

3:10 HOU - R. Alston enters game for Y. Ming 

Wow, does that mean we forfeit??

18 point lead, its pretty much over... no offense + no defensive stops = no victory


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

meh up 18


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Eh, I am not going to watch anymore. Worthless


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

god, even if we were gonna lose I didn't think we'd lose THIS bad... what a ****ty 3rd Q


----------



## sky_123 (Aug 27, 2005)

we are so over


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

arg, 26pt lead... uke: 

Just take Yao out, he's got nothing left


----------



## sky_123 (Aug 27, 2005)

kisstherim said:


> Yao is getting fouled left and right but no calls as always:thumbdown:


that is another definition of Foul Trouble


----------



## Dream Hakeem (Apr 20, 2006)

How do we blow the game


----------



## sky_123 (Aug 27, 2005)

someone helps me shut down my pc!!
i skip a class to watch this game. 
wrong choice


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Luther picking up points during garbage time. Maybe if he and Novak drain like 6 straight 3s we can still make this a game 

Get Kobe out of there!!


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

:banghead:


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Hey can anyone see my avatar?
Cause I got a link


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

sky_123 said:


> someone helps me shut down my pc!!
> i skip a class to watch this game.
> wrong choice


Man that sucks. This game just sucks


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

someone kill me now


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

I just reuploaded it


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

OneBadLT123 said:


> I just reuploaded it


Now I can't see it

Down by 15 with 5mins to go now. Where's T-Mac when we need him...


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

wow,wow,wow, only down by 7 now, unbelievable


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

OneBadLT123 said:


> Hey can anyone see my avatar?
> Cause I got a link


It works sometimes, but I can't see it right now


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

:eek8: anyone still watching the game??!!!:jawdrop:


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Luther Head = clutch :laugh:

sadly this is probably our best 4th Q this season


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

woohoo! 2pt game!! would've tied it if we hit our FTs!!!


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

I really don't get why JVG can't put our starters back, now we have a good chance to pull off this game


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

kisstherim said:


> I really don't get why JVG can't put our starters back, now we have a good chance to pull off this game


because JL3/Head/Novak/Hayes/Padgett are the ones that brought us back into this game!! 

omg Padgett blows the FTs... we could've had the lead by now...


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Check out the Lakers game thread if u guys get a chance. They must be pulling their hairs out right now :laugh:

down 4 pts with 52 secs left. I say let Head or Novak take a 3


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

at least put Yao back, I guess he's refreshed now

Edit: he's back:clap2:


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

:wahmbulance:


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

well, ugly game, but props to Head leading our 2nd unit to make a game out of nothing. 

Head for 6th man of the year!!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Wow...you guys embarrassed us in the 4th quarter and scared the hell out of me...I thought the game was out of reach, but you guys showed us why we have to play a full 48 minutes and not just 36...

Great job coming back!


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Awesome awesome game, you guys deserved this more than we did.... great game. Respect. I am just glad you guys didnt have TMAC or we would have seen another Spurs - Rockets!


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Basel57 said:


> Wow...you guys embarrassed us in the 4th quarter and scared the hell out of me...I thought the game was out of reach, but you guys showed us why we have to play a full 48 minutes and not just 36...
> 
> Great job coming back!


ditto ditto ditto...i was yelling at the TV and my heart litterally dropped to my nutsack...nicee attempt tho...im an illini fan so i know ALOT about luther i loved him then and i still love him now


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

appreciate the respect Laker fans, but with the way we played in the 3rd we definitely did not deserve this. 

Rafer Alston, 0/6 3pts, 1 assist. If we're gonna win, he can not be our starting PG


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

Well I fell asleep like an idgit... and missed the first three quarters. By the time I turned on the sopcast it was the fourth and we were down by 27!! 

Then I watched as miraculously our bench picked up the pace, did some defensive magic and freaking caught up!! 

If only Chuck Head and Padgett had made all their free throws we would have actually been ahead in the 4th!!

looks like houston had a good first quarter and a decent second quarter and a miserable third quarter.

Good to see the bench stepping up and making a few shots, wouldn't it be nice to go into LA and beat them on the road (EDIT Friday we play again FRIDAY?? someone get Tracy some miracle pills) next week.

Here's hoping Tmac is back.

It may be a whole different ballgame then 

oh.. and what happened to Odom to hurt his leg?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Odom landed awkwardly on his right leg and they said he has a sprained knee, but we got no updates throughout the game on his condition.


----------



## a.y.h. (Apr 22, 2006)

Good game, good game Rockets. Really did scared the hell outta me. ESPECIALLY Head.


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

Basel57 said:


> Odom landed awkwardly on his right leg and they said he has a sprained knee, but we got no updates throughout the game on his condition.


UGH... hope its not too bad.


----------



## Khm3r (Feb 10, 2005)

I was at the game, sell out crowd(highest in franchise history, so they say on the radio) but what a game! I think yelling too much has made my voice go away. But what a come back from our bench players! 

FREE THROWS FREE THROWS FREE THROWS! WE HAVE TO MAKE THEM!!!!!!!!! 

GOOD GAME! GOOD GAME!


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

HayesFan said:


> UGH... hope its not too bad.


i think odom will prob be out 1-2 weeks maybe...i hope not..well have to see tho


----------



## AZNoob (Jan 21, 2006)

Well, we play the Lakers again in like...4 days, so I hope we can make amends there! I don't think the problem is Tmac. However, the mental state of the Rockets team members going into a game w/o Tmac is probably reeeely stressful...


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Damn missed the game.

Was hoping to get the 4th quarter atleast.

Head was on hitting his 3s still it seems


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

we just totally lost the plot in the 3rd quarter but it was good to see the bench earning there minutes and showing some heart, unlike last season when T-Mac was out

but bonzi only 5min and managed 2 TO's maybe JVG had been right to keep him out


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

CrackerJack said:


> but bonzi only 5min and managed 2 TO's maybe JVG had been right to keep him out



Yeah Im looking through the stats 2 Turnovers in 5 minutes thats ridiculous.

And only 2 defensive rebounds. & 3 personal fouls (tell me that was in the last few minutes when he had to foul?)


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

hroz said:


> Yeah Im looking through the stats 2 Turnovers in 5 minutes thats ridiculous.
> 
> And only 2 defensive rebounds. & 3 personal fouls (tell me that was in the last few minutes when he had to foul?)


sorry to say but it was during that lackluster 3rd quarter


----------



## Kapitalistsvin (Mar 30, 2006)

Just got to the boxscore, dissapointed with Yao's numbers... I had hoped for 15 reb - 35 pts! He has to absolutely dominate when T-Mac is out.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

Kapitalistsvin said:


> Just got to the boxscore, dissapointed with Yao's numbers... I had hoped for 15 reb - 35 pts! *He has to absolutely dominate when T-Mac is out*.


and when the opposition front line is made up of kwame and radman


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

Oh man what a comeback though we lost(and could have won), Im still satisfied with what we did.


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

did u notice how van gundy wasnt botherign the players and calling plays when we made that huge comeback?? and once we got down by 2 he called a timeout.. then things changed. 

i think JVG should try for a game to just let the players play. it seems to work for the suns and we have players with great bbal IQ.


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

we played really good. it was unlucky we didnt get the win. novak doesnt miss alot of 3's


----------



## crazyfan (Dec 9, 2005)

We lost by 8 but we really should have won the game.

Down by 2 with 1:09 left with two free throws to tie and we miss both and on the next possesion, KB24 just hangs and lays a beauty in and we lose by 8.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

wow, I missed the 4th Q


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

hroz said:


> Yeah Im looking through the stats 2 Turnovers in 5 minutes thats ridiculous.
> 
> And only 2 defensive rebounds. & 3 personal fouls (tell me that was in the last few minutes when he had to foul?)


There were people all over the internet expecting him to come in and be like he was in the playoffs last year. It's too much to ask a guy who hasn't played with this team but for a few minutes really. Hasn't played ball in over a month. I made the comment on another board that the only thing you could really expect him to contribute last night was rebounds. And what do you know.. that's about all he contributed!


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

get rid of Alston


----------



## Kapitalistsvin (Mar 30, 2006)

Muahaha... Alston really gets a decent spanking around here.

Did the poor kid not pound the ball to Yao enough? I dont really see how Yao can avoid getting 35 or a ton of assists...


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

CbobbyB said:


> get rid of Alston


yes, that would be nice


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

Ehhh do you think switching Yao in the finals seconds was a good call for the Rockets cause I think they shold have just kept Yao on the bench


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

I think if JVG was going to put him in, he should have done it at 92-94 after Chuck made his one free throw. There was what 2 minutes left at that point? Putting him in for the last 56 secs was worthless.


----------

